# flowering grow box?



## load3dic3 (Feb 10, 2011)

hey guys, currently i am vegging in my closet and i don't think i want to do my flowering in there also, so i was wondering if any of you guys know how to make a decent flowering box? what supplies did you use and the layout of the box. thanks any help would be awesome!!


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 10, 2011)

honestly I would just buy a grow tent.  By the time you get done buying supplies to build your own box, you could have bought a grow tent.


----------



## The_Bud_Doctor (Feb 10, 2011)

If you want to build a decent grow box you might want to actually find out the dimensions of the area in which you have to build in... also, if it doesn't matter who sees it, just buy a grow tent.

The idea of a decent grow box is to make it look like it isnt a grow box. If you dont have that problem a grow tent would be cheaper, easier to set up and easier to dismantle.

-To make a growbox that is completely consealed/camoflaged, with absolutely everything you need. Starting from scratch you would need a bare minimum of $1000+.
-a grow tent can cost you as little as $150 - $450....but everyone knows exactly what it is... people arent stoopid.


----------



## Locked (Feb 10, 2011)

You can get 2x4x5 tents on ebay for 99 bucks shipped. 4x4x6.5 for 120 shipped.  If you really want to build one then it can be done as simply as a cardboard box....ask Art....he will tell ya...


----------



## load3dic3 (Feb 10, 2011)

thanks guys for the tips, i think i just mite go with buying a grow tent


----------

